# Nasty Cory



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to catch a very nasty, fast moving Cory? He has been with me for 7 years and has now decided to be the tank thug. He is chasing my Congo Tetras and Clown Loachs. The tank in not over stocked. It is a 125 gl planted tank.
Help!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh boy. Could you try some sort of bottle trap?


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

there is no feeling of attachment after 7 years? It's a natural behaviour, after 7 years he want to be the boss. Getting old does that too something maybe he's not feeling good so you know misery loves company. After 7 years he doesn't get a pass?

If you must rehome the cory, do a big water change drain the water to a level you can easily catch it.


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes after 7 years I am fond of the little blitter. I am also fond of my 5 year old Congo tetras that he tormenting, my clown loaches that are about its age.

He is one of the smaller fish in the tank. None of the other fish bug him.

I just want to catch him and move him to a tank that is more suitable.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*re homing*

nothing wrong with re homing a fish . I hate to do it at times but sometimes its needed .. if u google fish traps there are some pretty easy ones to make using pop bottles on you tube &#8230;.some members have fish traps I personally like to slow feeding down for a few days . then set the trap with food .. usually u catch him on the first try or u catch every other fish u don't want .lol
good luck


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry I didn’t mean to make you feel bad. We all have rehomed our fishes before. What kind of Cory what is it’s typical lifespan? Good for you for keeping it for 7 years


----------

